

Google starts Job Search Engine  - franze
https://www.nationalresourcedirectory.gov/home/veterans_job_bank

======
franze
see the disclaimer in the footer

    
    
      >Website job search services are provided by Google, Inc. 
      >Job search term information is transmitted to Google and      
      >is not retained by this website.
    

and this google blogpost [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/bringing-
very-best-of...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/bringing-very-best-of-
what-we-do-to.html)

    
    
      >and crawls the web for JobPosting markup from Schema.org
      >to identify veteran-committed job openings.

